# Identify this bit?



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I bought this bit at a garage sale last summer. I know it is a Sears bit and I THINK it's some sort of panel raising bit. But if anyone can help identify it and maybe point me to some instruction on how to use it I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Deb,

It looks like part of a rail and style set. ( just guessing)

James

PS it looks like the panel bit on the top is up-side down...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deb

Links and how to set it up and how to use it.

By the way the bearing is in the wrong place, it should be a about 1/4" wide bearing to setup the slot cut, the spacer can be on the top or the bottom to take of the space on the shaft..

One more note this one bit can be used in many ways not just for R & S jobs..i.e drawer fronts for just one of them..or for small raise panels.

1 pc 1/4" Shank Reversible Classical R&S Router Bit - eBay (item 130369736707 end time Mar-25-10 21:03:24 PDT)

1 pc 1/4" Shank Reversible Beveled R&S Router Bit Set - eBay (item 140394037421 end time Apr-23-10 18:46:05 PDT)

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/graphics2/TM04-11railstile0911.pdf

========



CanuckGal said:


> I bought this bit at a garage sale last summer. I know it is a Sears bit and I THINK it's some sort of panel raising bit. But if anyone can help identify it and maybe point me to some instruction on how to use it I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks James and BJ. I knew you'd have the answer. I sort of knew what it was but had no clue how it worked. That PDF was right on! Many thanks again!


----------



## stuartwatson (Jun 13, 2011)

think may b a rail bit 
stuart 
england


----------

